# Does anyone feed simple systems?



## wills_91 (27 April 2015)

Why is it so blinking hard to get a hold of? I am currently ordering from head office and it costs a flipping fortune. If anyone knows anywhere glasgow/renfrew/ayrshire way please let me know


----------



## PorkChop (27 April 2015)

I do, I get mine at the local farm/feed store - I presume you have asked head office where the nearest supplier is.

Are either of these close enough to you? www.simplesystemhorsefeeds.co.uk/stockists/closestfeedsupplier.asp?id=1


----------



## 9tails (27 April 2015)

I've ordered from them, if you buy £80 the delivery is free.  As I'm on a large yard, plenty of people order the forage blocks in winter so we easily get our order up.


----------



## npage123 (27 April 2015)

Quite a while ago, at a previous yard, there were three of us using their feeds, and we used to combine our orders and had it delivered at the yard.  At a later stage, it was only me using it, and I carried on ordering it directly from them, but then got fed up with storing the extra bags at home underneath the unused dining room table.  So I switched from Purabeet to Speedibeet, Blue bag grass pellets to Northern Crop driers grass pellets, and from Lucie Pellets/Nuts to Dengie Alfalfa pellets.  Much easier.


----------



## wills_91 (27 April 2015)

9tails said:



			I've ordered from them, if you buy £80 the delivery is free.  As I'm on a large yard, plenty of people order the forage blocks in winter so we easily get our order up.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly I am exempt from this as I live in a peninsula so get hit with the "highlands (which it isn't) & Islands" (we are not ) charges I would be more than happy to bulk buy. I just travel Glasgow/Renfrew/Ayrshire way a lot.  Have contacted out localish feed merchant to ask them if they will order in for me - really not keen to change but looks like I might have to. Really it's the top nosh I have been most impressed with,dont really want to give it up.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (29 April 2015)

South Lanarkshire any good? 

The SMAART Horse Company Ltd (Retailer)
Stonehouse,
South Lanarkshire,


Email: info@smaarthorses.co.uk


----------



## wills_91 (29 April 2015)

That's MOC  I will loo into that


----------



## npage123 (29 April 2015)

Does their Topnosh consist only of lucerne and micronized linseed?  If so and you find Simple Systems very hard to get hold of, why not make up your own by buying different makes?


----------

